# Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

K i need to no by saturday!!! How do u do bs boardslides i try alot and i cant keep my board on the rail. my ass is a magnet to the box.....any help very much appreciated


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

check utube. need to practice 50/50 transition to BS before going straight to BS


----------



## buttchunx (Feb 16, 2008)

thx so much i needed some major help the both vids helped out now i geuss its just up to me


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

You just kinda learn by doing it


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> He suggests that the rider bend as though he were petting a dog.


One of the vid's i saw said "bend as though you are taking a huge crap" :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

ass bandit said:


> xxxxxx


Yo dude. That word is *not* cool. Your also going to get the moderators on your ass for doing stuff like that.


----------



## Phenom (Dec 15, 2007)

ass bandit said:


> xxxxxxxxxx


Who was that directed towards anyway?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Phenom said:


> Who was that directed towards anyway?


guess it was directed at me :dunno: it's under my post. 

I'm guessing lame troll


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> and keep this forum the best snowboarding forum out there.


Which it really is, too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

Snowolf laying down the law!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

I acutally learned these the other day. I had a lot of fear for the very same reason, so at first I just worked on 50/50's for a bit till it was effortless to lock them in. You want to keep your weight centered and balanced, and just open your shoulders up-you won't go on your edges and die granted you stay balanced. At first, you might just slide more on your nose, if that happens, nollie off the rail and toss in a quick stylish shifty. 

What I found was that it's actually a lot easier to balance on rails in a bunch of ways than you may have initially thought was difficult. When working the bs board, be sure to completely face 90 and look ahead instead of down at your board-I have a tendency to do this on f/s boards. I find it's easier to go 50/50, bs board, to fakie, and it looks so much better too Just be sure to go in flat based, bend a little, look ahead, let your board lock in and when you feel locked in, open up gradually, get 90 and stay balanced, then wait to get to the very end-when at the end, quicly look over to your fakie side, turn your upper body, and legs at the same time, fall into the landing and ride away.

I did that and managed to have bs boards and that combo in under 10 minutes, with pretty good consistency. Then afterwards I'd just go into bs boards without thining about it. 

All in all, I think having 50/50's dialed in solid is what will really help, since it'll teach you how to balance your weight, and getting them really good on rails will lead to better balance imo. 

I don't have a lot of experience with rails and boxes-only really spent time on them yesterday-but I just tend to find that rails feel soo...natural. And that everything just flows on them, and that you can lock in, but easily transition into something else without edge catches. Where as boxes, I find I just really lock in, and it takes more work to transition.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I learned how to do 50-50 to BS boardslides on boxes last time I went out. I was having the same problem at first - I'd rotate into the boardslide and instantly fall on my ass. I tried leaning forward a little bit and it made all the difference - no more ass on box action.


----------

